# Will 325i fuel injectors work in 320i? UK/Canada?



## Mastronardi (Dec 27, 2002)

Will 325i fuel injectors work in 320i? UK/Canada? 

Hi Gang, 

I got 2 dead fuel injectors on my E36/320/1993/6cyl. The BMW part numbers are not the same from 320 vs 325. I'm not going to fork out 200$ per fuel injector, I'm planning to get used 325i fuel injectors, they are available all over North America. 

320i: 13 641 730 059 
325i: 13 641 730 060 

Anybody from UK/Canada try using the 325 fuel injectors in a 320i? Will they fit? Will the DME (Seimens) still work? 

Thanks.. 
Sergio


----------



## Mastronardi (Dec 27, 2002)

*Anyone from Canada/UK?*

I need to replace my fuel injectors? Any ideas? What are the chances that they are clogged, and with a few bottles fuel injector cleaner will unclog?

I thought these injectors are supposed to last forever!
Please let me know.
Thanks...
Sergio


----------



## Mastronardi (Dec 27, 2002)

*Any Bosch fuel injectors specialists?*

I'm planning to remove my fuel injectors, and hopping they are clogged and will try to unclog them with some gas, straw, and shop-vac machine.

Hope it works. Does anyone know if I put fuel injector form Bosh that fits but just has different spraying performance will still work? Will my Seimens DME freakout?

Thanks....
Sergio


----------

